# Ooops, I'm Sorry!



## katharina (Jun 29, 2007)

If I wasn't supposed to be in the guy's clubhouse section when I just responded to a post a minute ago, I apologize. I was *so* very happy to see a post that wasn't about problems and dark depressing things that I didn't realize what section it was in.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

katharina... post anywhere! Those sections of the forums are just to organize things a little better. 

Anyone can post anywhere

Oh, except the articles, those are reviewed...


----------

